# 改贴通知: 非 UTF-8 编码的帖子请尽快修改

## EricHsu

- Eric.20050106

大家都会用 utf8 发帖了, 把该贴由原来的 announcement 改回 normal 帖子  :Smile: 

- Eric.20041214

吸取建议, 先改 "删贴" 为 "改贴", 各位 "乱码" 贴的 "始作俑者" 尽快站出来把自己的帖子改好吧, 有纪念价值, 呵呵  :Very Happy: 

为了版容, 有朋友已经提出这一建议, 征求一下大家意见, 如果这些贴的原发贴人不反对, 我明天上来就开始清理.

给大家一天时间, 如果你想保留自己的帖子, 请利用这段时间编辑它并在浏览器是 UTF-8 编码的情况下提交, 这样就不会乱码了. 具体编辑方法我想了一下, 应该可以这样:

1. 把浏览器编码设置成看你原贴不会乱码的编码 (如 GBK)

2. 将你的帖子的内容拷贝

3. 将浏览器的编码设成 UTF-8, 然后 "编辑" 帖子

4. 将文本框里这时 UTF-8 下看起来乱码的内容, 替换成你之前拷贝出来的内容

5. 预览 (注意浏览器编码是否仍为 UTF-8, 且内容显示正常)

6. 提交

明天清理帖子时我就以 UTF-8 下是否乱码为依据决定是否清理某个帖子, 大家有意见的或者开始动手改或者现在回贴提  :Very Happy: 

----------

## wangxiaohu

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 为了版容, 有朋友已经提出这一建议, 征求一下大家意见, 如果这些贴的原发贴人不反对, 我明天上来就开始清理.
> 
> 给大家一天时间, 如果你想保留自己的帖子, 请利用这段时间编辑它并在浏览器是 UTF-8 编码的情况下提交, 这样就不会乱码了. 具体编辑方法我想了一下, 应该可以这样:
> ...

 

EricHsu上任以来很认真，是本版的福气，希望大人能够持之以恒。

----------

## akar

Eric， 還有各位朋友，

 :Smile:   各位早！

我這邊有個提議：

 :Idea:  就是把 “非 UTF-8 编码的帖子明天将被 删贴”，

改成幫他們 “修改成 UTF-8的正確編碼”。 （删贴－＞改贴）

因為，我想我的第一貼，也是 亂碼。

（今天早上坐車子上班想到的。）

1。 當時不知道 Browser正用非UTF-8顯示中文。

2。 當時論譠只有英文介面，沒有己亂碼的警示作用。

我想這混亂的情況還是會延續到開譠的 初期！  :Sad: 

 :Cool:   但我相信情況會越來越好，因為大家的每一個貼就是一個個最佳的引導！

而且，我看了一下那幾個非 UTF-8的貼，都是些恭賀，喜悅的貼， 也許改一下。

 Eric，你說好嗎？

Akar

----------

## wangxiaohu

 *akar wrote:*   

> Eric， 還有各位朋友，
> 
>   各位早！
> 
> 我這邊有個提議：
> ...

 

这个IDEA不错，支持一下。

----------

## lanb

不错!!!!庆祝!!!!yeah!!!速度不错!鉴于最近sir的速度现在很慢!以后可以来这里逛!虽然我不用gentoo!不过页面里面有乱码!字体似乎也不是很好!

----------

## xiaosuo

 *akar wrote:*   

> Eric， 還有各位朋友，
> 
>   各位早！
> 
> 我這邊有個提議：
> ...

 

我也同意改贴！

----------

## EricHsu

 *akar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 我這邊有個提議：
> 
>  就是把 “非 UTF-8 编码的帖子明天将被 删贴”，
> ...

 

我们给改呀... 呵呵, 这样好了, 我把题目改成让原发贴人自己改, 这样原发贴人也刚好有个机会了解如何正确使用 UTF-8 发贴  :Wink:  这就改去

----------

## EricHsu

 *wangxiaohu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EricHsu上任以来很认真，是本版的福气，希望大人能够持之以恒。

 

Sorry, 刚才是想引用你的原贴, 谁知点错了 edit, 变成改你的帖子了-_-# 已经恢复了..

版主只是一个 waiter 的角色, 只管使唤好了  :Wink: 

也请大家务必仔细看过发贴指引 (發貼指引), 然后在平常发贴中多点留心. 对于其他新来的朋友, 如果他们发贴的帖子不太符合指引时, 请了解指引的朋友一定为他们指出, 帮他们学会 gentoo 论坛的这些规则. 只有大家都遵守规则, 游戏才会玩得开心  :Very Happy: 

版面尚在草创阶段, 只有大家一起努力, 最终营造起良好的讨论气氛之后, 得益的是我们  :Wink: 

----------

## akar

 :Very Happy:   早上好。

 :Arrow:   好，正式行使我身為版主的權力和義務，處理所有的中文亂碼貼！

----------

## EricHsu

我刚从广州回来, 辛苦 Akar 了, BiG Thanks!  :Wink: 

----------

